# Gleaming Kleen: 1988 Ford Escort RS Turbo and 1996 Ford Escort Cosworth



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi guys,

These 2 Fords belong to the same client who's Ford RS500 I detailed not too long ago.

Not a big write up - just some "before & after" pics with a few finished shots.

First up is this 1988 Ford Escort RS Turbo with just 25k miles on the clock
































































































































































































































































































And the end result after 3 days of work... Paint sealed with 6 coats of Jeffs Acrylic


























































































and next we have a 1996 Ford Escort Cosworth that has just 15k miles on the clock














































































































































































































And the end result after 2 days of work (Blackfire Sealant)





















































































































Thanks for looking :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Top job on both cars:thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice work Jay:thumb:, proper ford porn:lol:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice both of them..


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Very nice Jay and Tims premises looking good


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

An unmolested imperial Blue Cosworth... oh my days!

Exceptional work on both of them mate. 

That Cossie will just keep going up in value on those miles.


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

All ill say is wow awesome work as usual on 2 stunning motors love it


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Amazing Jay, love the Turbo and the Cossie! :thumb:


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Awesome, not usual keen on older Fords tbh, but those 2 look fantastic and original !


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

How do you do the Light i feel the need to give mine some of that kinda lovin 

Jas


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Old school cool 

Great finishes on both cars, I love that Blue that the Cosworths came in.


----------



## Solvent Sid (Jul 20, 2009)

Old skool rule's. Great results on one of the best ford's ever produced imo


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Great job on those old beautys.
Nice storage facility, Windrush btw........


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

both cars in the best colours u can get them in
perfect


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Cracking work on two beaut's:thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Brilliant job 

Nice to see both cars unmolested.


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

wowww..
if i had to choose between the 2 i would take the RSturbo :-S


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work, just a shame about the OP (no doubt from the factory)


----------



## Ant695 (Mar 21, 2011)

Top job. The cossie looks especially nice.

Ant695


----------



## andywa (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks great. The RS Turbo looks superb


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Very nice and good work.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Transformation on both cars is immense Jay :thumb: Ends results are superb!!
Don't suppose you got let loose on the Dino lurking in the background?


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Great work fella :thumb:


----------



## o0damo0o (Feb 15, 2011)

awesome work


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

A lovely collection of cars, as always nice work Jay.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Cant beat some quality dagenham porn.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice work mate! thats windrush right?


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

great cars great work.


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

OMG thank you for sharing, stunning work on awesome classic motors


----------



## DomIpswich (Jun 4, 2009)

Awesome work, awesome cars. What polish/pad combo did you use on the escos?


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Both cars are simply stunning! :thumb:


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

great job, they look amazing


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Two stunning cars [not a ford fan either]..
And two impressive details :thumb:..


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

Loverrrrrly!

What did you use on the pedals if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning work :argie:


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Beau Technique said:


> Cant beat some quality dagenham porn.


Yup :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Very impressive! I take it they don't get driven much? :thumb:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

i love these cars great work:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I do likey very much!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:argie: :argie: awesome car and work jay :thumb:
as great as it is that the cars are mint and unmolested, i can't help but feel they need to be 'used' a bit, bit of a shame if they just sit in a garage


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

AygoGUMMY said:


> Loverrrrrly!
> 
> What did you use on the pedals if you don't mind me asking?


an apc (all purpose cleaner) of some sort i'd imagine


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

stunning!


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Cracking work Jay on some amazing cars. Who doesn't love old school fords!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Very nice work!:thumb:

Imperial blue, was the colour of choice, for Escort Cosworths.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> Transformation on both cars is immense Jay :thumb: Ends results are superb!!
> Don't suppose you got let loose on the Dino lurking in the background?


thanks, I havent been loose on that one in the background but may have a red one to do:thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

DomIpswich said:


> Awesome work, awesome cars. What polish/pad combo did you use on the escos?


if i remember correctly the cossie was corrected with Megs 205 and a polishing pad. The Turbo required a bit more bite and menz 302 and cutting pad was used with some areas requiring megs 105


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

AygoGUMMY said:


> Loverrrrrly!
> 
> What did you use on the pedals if you don't mind me asking?


Megs All Purpose cleaner:thumb:

thanks to all that took the time to view the thread and comment, greatly appreciated guys:thumb:


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

stunning work on both cars!


----------



## James_M (May 22, 2009)

Cant believe i missed reading this!! great details on both, i love the RS...that is one lucky owner!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Both look awesome Jay, Baz


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Only just spotted this Jay! Great cars and great work.


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Just had a look at two great fast fords, also noticed my all time favourite Ferrari Dino hiding in the back ground. Some great looking cars under one roof


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

:argie: Two fantastic cars there.

The RS Turbo is just like the one I had...Looks gorgeous (apart from the side stripe).

Great work there, they both look awesome.

Chris.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome work.The s2 looks stunning.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

st170 dan said:


> stunning work on both cars!





James_M said:


> Cant believe i missed reading this!! great details on both, i love the RS...that is one lucky owner!





Auto Detox said:


> Both look awesome Jay, Baz





B&B Autostyle said:


> Only just spotted this Jay! Great cars and great work.





Bowler said:


> Just had a look at two great fast fords, also noticed my all time favourite Ferrari Dino hiding in the back ground. Some great looking cars under one roof





ChrisJD said:


> :argie: Two fantastic cars there.
> 
> The RS Turbo is just like the one I had...Looks gorgeous (apart from the side stripe).
> 
> ...





colarado red said:


> Awesome work.The s2 looks stunning.


Thanks guys


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

classics are amazing here, brilliant stuff


----------



## sarefeet (Oct 10, 2007)

Can i ask how you polish the air vents on the bonnet?
Ive got my brothers Sierra Cosworth to do this weekend in prep for his Le Mans trip.

Great work Mate, They look Stunning :thumb:


----------

